# Daughter's "campus bike"; 1971 Schwinn Suburban



## Eatontkd (Aug 27, 2021)

It's been awhile since I've posted anything about my daughter and her Schwinn. She's a senior this year, doing well despite the changes Covid wreaked on education the past 18 months or so. Finally back on college campus and commuting on her faithful 50 year old Suburban. This years upgrade is the bell and basket.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 27, 2021)

Beautiful bike that looks comfortable too. Tim


----------



## Swampthing (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice. 
My daughter commutes on a 40 year old Schwinn. 
her other bike is a 30 yo rock hopper. 
I wonder how many of today’s bikes their kids will or grandkids will be riding.


----------

